# FFA Boys



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just heard from FFA. Two wethers went about three weeks ago. Born 1 /27.
They are twins, 70 #s. Next Sat is the Jr Livestock show. I can hardly wait!

correction; It is next month, not week.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish i knew what you are talking about , lolol :shrug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura, In Jan FFa called. I told them I had some kids due about then.
TheY came over, saw kids born that week & laid out the $.
They came many times, took kids to Freshman orientation then to Easter parade.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Worm! Now I know why your excited , lol
Congrats and thanks for the explanation


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Worm'??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I meant "Wow" , ROFL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! Laura I needed that laugh! Don't worry I make typos like that all the time lol I was emailing a friend last night and caught myself putting the word 'daughter' instead of 'doctor' LOL

Nancy - I hope the boys do well for the kids who purchased them  I'm sure your excited to see how they turn out!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just about spit my ice tea all over the computer when i read my post over , ROFL ! Every time i go back to it I crack up , lolol
Boy , if you can crack yourself up , your doing OK in the world , right ?

Life , you just gotta love it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , I am a party of one


----------

